# Board costume ideas anyone?



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Clue. 

Can't recall the characters off top of my head, though... Mrs White/Mrs Scarlett IIRC. 

Having a hard time thinking of any other board games with actual CHARACTERS. 

The monopoly pieces...hat, car, shoe, iron, thimble, cowboy, battleship...

Hey, Battleship. You could go as a battleship captain. That could be done up sexy. 

Life: Pick a career. Teacher? Nurse? etc. 

Chess pieces. 

An Operation costume could be hilarious, but don't know about cute/sexy.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

candyland could be cute possibly sexy


----------

